# Super Bowl Poll



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2011)

So, who do you like for the game sunday?


----------



## havasu (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Bay, all the way!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 5, 2011)

8:24am central, 4 way tie, this is more exciting than the game!


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 5, 2011)

I just don't much like that Uselessburger.  He's gross !  And why do all these football guys have to have full beards ? !  
See where my priorities are......  I'm pretty sure Pittsburgh is favored & my hubby & all his friends would vote for them, but I have other factors in my decisions...


----------



## havasu (Feb 5, 2011)

So it seems to be boiled down to who looks prettier, has the nicest beard and flowing locks of hair. That is similar to saying the races of Nascar will win based on the color of their car?! Too funny!


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 5, 2011)

The winner will have gold/yellow in the team colors.

Dick


----------



## havasu (Feb 5, 2011)

^ I concur!


----------



## havasu (Feb 6, 2011)

You only have a few hours left to give your predictions!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 6, 2011)

Since I'm a Giants fan, I like the commercials.
But for who I think will take it? 
Steelers, but I like Green bay.
It would be good to see the Green bay coaches Lombardi trophy go back to the original owners.


----------



## havasu (Feb 6, 2011)

it turned out to be a really good, nail biting game!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2011)

havasu said:


> it turned out to be a really good, nail biting game!



I have to admit, it was a good game, so-so commercials and half time ....well,... sucked.


----------



## havasu (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope a certain celebrity spends a little time learning the correct words to the National Anthem. I myself would rather have seen another "wardrobe malfunction!"


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 7, 2011)

That was a good game!
And the commercials where so-so....what's that? Timmy fell down the well?
And the halftimeshow was not watched in this house..i know better,.they get worse every time.


----------



## havasu (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, many of the new commercials were pre-released via the Internet to give them a longer lasting effect, which was a let down because I had already seen many of them before the game. I did like the Chevrolet commercials and the "Timmy in the well" was great!


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 7, 2011)

havasu said:


> Unfortunately, many of the new commercials were pre-released via the Internet to give them a longer lasting effect, which was a let down because I had already seen many of them before the game. I did like the Chevrolet commercials and the "Timmy in the well" was great!




I'm waiting till someone on Youtube compiles them into one video.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

well, the poll is already closed but if it would be open till now then my vote will go for... "Green-Bay"


----------

